# How is sex with an escort?



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

What is it like to have sex with an escort?

Say your story, don't leave out any details

Include price, how long you were there, how old u were when u did it, her looks, etc


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 20, 2020)

@Lifewasted


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 20, 2020)

H-hey girl how much for suck


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 20, 2020)

When I was 18 I paid a hooker $120 to play with her titties for 30 mins basically


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> When I was 18 I paid a hooker $120 to play with her titties for 30 mins basically


     🤗 🤗 🤗 🤗 🤗 
omg omg how was it like

what did it feel like

what happened


----------



## DarkTriadPeerReview (Jan 20, 2020)

cucked tbh


----------



## AlexHeally (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> When I was 18 I paid a hooker $120 to play with her titties for 30 mins basically


Did she was good looking? also why you didn't save more money to fuck her instead


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 20, 2020)

Aren't you like 16 btw?


----------



## Aesthetic (Jan 20, 2020)

Idk i just remember waking up with cum in my ass and HIV


----------



## jfcage (Jan 20, 2020)

Not very good due to lack of validation. Escorts might be nice to you, some of them can even give you "girlfriend experience", but it's just an act which they do for money. If you are so horny you would fuck anything that walks then you should go to an escort. But if you are an incel that lacks sexual experience, it might not work out very well.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> 🤗 🤗 🤗 🤗 🤗
> omg omg how was it like
> 
> what did it feel like
> ...


It was at a brothel.
I had a choice of 3 girls, I sat on a sofa and they came to sit next to me one by one.
I picked the youngest one who also had the biggest titties, they were an F cup.... 🥴
Something like:


Spoiler










We went into the room and I sat down, I explained I didn't want sex... I just wanted to play with her titties, ass, and then jizz on her later.
She started sucking my own nipple at one point, I thought it was werid but I didn't make her stop tbh, my nips are hairy jfl.
I was playing with her titties the whole time, sucking on them, squeezing them together, diving head first in them.... mmmmmm it was a good time.
She gave me a blowjob towards the end to get me hard cuz I got soft after a while (with a condom) but I wanted to nutt on her so I busted a load on her ass.
Then I caught an uber home and had lunch with my mother.
(This was on my 18th birthday, I went there at 10am)


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> It was at a brothel.
> I had a choice of 3 girls, I sat on a sofa and they came to sit next to me one by one.
> I picked the youngest one who also had the biggest titties, they were an F cup.... 🥴
> Something like:
> ...


Why didn't you fuck her?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> When I was 18 I paid a hooker $120 to play with her titties for 30 mins basically


Pretty disappointing if u don't fuck her tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 20, 2020)

AlexHeally said:


> Did she was good looking? also why you didn't save more money to fuck her instead


It was the same price for sex... I didn't want to fuck an escort to lose my virginity, I saw 4 hookers in total and still have my v card.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Aren't you like 16 btw?


I turn 18 in a little over a month


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 20, 2020)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Pretty disappointing if u don't fuck her tbh


i don't want to lose v card to a hooker tbh, maybe in 2 years but not now


6ft1 said:


> Why didn't you fuck her?


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> It was at a brothel.
> I had a choice of 3 girls, I sat on a sofa and they came to sit next to me one by one.
> I picked the youngest one who also had the biggest titties, they were an F cup.... 🥴
> Something like:
> ...


Miring ngl i want to get an escort to experience anal 😳


----------



## .👽. (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> What is it like to have sex with an escort?
> 
> Say your story, don't leave out any details
> 
> Include price, how long you were there, how old u were when u did it, her looks, etc


Not worth. I fucked 2 hookers. 30min for 60 Euro. One was 21 years the other one 26.
They looked nice, easy 8/10. Low price because they come from poland to germany.

I paid, took a shower, they blowed me, then i fucked them. After that i got a massage and went out.

Why not worth? You can see that they do it for money and not because they r attracted to u. I felt like a loset afterwards. But if you are virgin you can try.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> i don't want to lose v card to a hooker tbh, maybe in 2 years but not now


Do they check ID?

I wanna try anal


----------



## onnysk (Jan 20, 2020)

depends on your expectations


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

jfcage said:


> Not very good due to lack of validation. Escorts might be nice to you, some of them can even give you "girlfriend experience", but it's just an act which they do for money. If you are so horny you would fuck anything that walks then you should go to an escort. But if you are an incel that lacks sexual experience, it might not work out very well.


Yay the girlfriend experience 🤗 

what should I ask them to get that, I wanna feel loved 


Goblin said:


> It was at a brothel.
> I had a choice of 3 girls, I sat on a sofa and they came to sit next to me one by one.
> I picked the youngest one who also had the biggest titties, they were an F cup.... 🥴
> Something like:
> ...


what did she feel like?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 20, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Do they check ID?
> 
> I wanna try anal


Yeah. Its a brothel so ofc... they are strict on that I guess.

But when I saw an independant one, she didnt check my ID, I am pretty sure its legal to see a hooker here at 16 even.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

OP how serious are you about hiring an escort?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Not worth. I fucked 2 hookers. 30min for 60 Euro. One was 21 years the other one 26.
> They looked nice, easy 8/10. Low price because they come from poland to germany.
> 
> I paid, took a shower, they blowed me, then i fucked them. After that i got a massage and went out.
> ...


can I pay extra to make them pretend they like me?

I just want to feel what it is like to feel love from a woman

I've never had that feeling before


----------



## Gonthar (Jan 20, 2020)

I visited five escorts until now:
1) First it was a petite redhead, cute, nice and friendly but she kept repeating that I don't cum on her face. This kinda turned me off.
2) Then it was an obnoxious girl who kept bragging about how important she is, and how big names and rich people visit her, they offered her lots of money just to be their girlfriend, and sleep only with them, but she refused them, because she wants to be independent. She was the worst in bed.
3) Then it was a quiet and shy girl who was kinda passive - I liked that she had a huge mirror in her bedroom and I could see myself how I porked her from behind.
4) Then I was in some sort of brothel in an apartment where there were five girls. I picked a blonde and went with her in a room. I banged her, took out my condom and finished in her mouth. She then went all naked to the bathroom to clean her mouth, while the rest of the girls sitting in the living-room saw her, but it seemed to be business as usual for them, because they didn't react in any way.
5) Then I was in another place where there were two girls, I paid one for a blowjob, she was quite skilled and deep-throated me, her other friend would sometimes enter the room to ask her something, or to pick some stuff from a closet, she didn't seem to react surprised that her female friend was on her knees with her mouth stuffed with cock.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 20, 2020)

Op go to an high class escort for GF feeling


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> It was the same price for sex... I didn't want to fuck an escort to lose my virginity, I saw 4 hookers in total and still have my v card.


chad


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> what did she feel like?


Her titties were heavy, and warm...... heavenly tbh....
I didn't really spoon her, or get close to her in that sort of way tbh.... I just really wanted to play with some big titties.


----------



## jfcage (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Yay the girlfriend experience 🤗
> 
> what should I ask them to get that, I wanna feel loved



Just read their profiles and the reviews about the escort. If it states "GFE" and she has positive reviews then visit her.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> can I pay extra to make them pretend they like me?
> 
> High class escort yes, they will take more money and let u feel good. U dont need to ask


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Op go to an high class escort for GF feeling


Legit.
I paid 550 for one and it was great, they submit to you.


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 20, 2020)

DarkTriadPeerReview said:


> cucked tbh


publi24cel


----------



## .👽. (Jan 20, 2020)

But you will be still a virgin after you fucked an escort. Because internally nothing will change. You still will be a depressed nigga.

Getting a girl by yourself is different


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 20, 2020)

See my old post 
https://looksmax.org/threads/went-to-my-fav-escort-today.40201/


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

jfcage said:


> Just read their profiles and the reviews about the escort. If it states "GFE" and she has positive reviews then visit her.


what is the difference between girlfriend experience and not that

do they act different?


----------



## .👽. (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> what is the difference between girlfriend experience and not that
> 
> do they act different?


Yes


----------



## onnysk (Jan 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> But you will be still a virgin after you fucked an escort. Because internally nothing will change. You still will be a depressed nigga.
> 
> Getting a girl by yourself is different


sex is sex, 95% of men pay with money in the end by going on dates/buying dinner and then still get cheated and divorced


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> i don't want to lose v card to a hooker tbh, maybe in 2 years but not now


Lmao @ coping


----------



## DarkTriadPeerReview (Jan 20, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> publi24cel


fmmcoaie CristinaPuceancel


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> OP how serious are you about hiring an escort?


why?

I just want to experience female touch for once

I've never ever gotten even a sliver of affection from a woman even once in my life before


----------



## .👽. (Jan 20, 2020)

onnysk said:


> sex is sex, 95% of men pay with money in the end by going on dates/buying dinner and then still get cheated and divorced


Its like winning in counter strike with Cheats. Its not real for me. But everyone is different


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 20, 2020)

DarkTriadPeerReview said:


> fmmcoaie CristinaPuceancel


ce cioara borita coaie eew


----------



## onnysk (Jan 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Its like winning in counter strike with Cheats. Its not real for me. But everyone is different


It's not the same


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> why?
> 
> I just want to experience female touch for once
> 
> I've never ever gotten even a sliver of affection from a woman even once in my life before


Because I asked the cousin of mine I told you about. He gave me enough info and websites for you to have a good first time with an escort.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Because I asked the cousin of mine I told you about. He gave me enough info and websites for you to have a good first time with an escort.


DM me everything bro 🤗 🤗 🤗 🤗


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> DM me everything bro 🤗 🤗 🤗 🤗


I’ll dm on your 18th


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> I’ll dm on your 18th


can you DM me rn plz bro


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> can you DM me rn plz bro


No


----------



## Andros (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> It was at a brothel.
> I had a choice of 3 girls, I sat on a sofa and they came to sit next to me one by one.
> I picked the youngest one who also had the biggest titties, they were an F cup.... 🥴
> Something like:
> ...


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> No


why not?


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> why not?


Wait until you’re 18. I’m not gonna help a minor hire an escort jfl


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Wait until you’re 18. I’m not gonna help a minor hire an escort jfl


we can keep it a secret

I won't tell anyone else


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> we can keep it a secret
> 
> I won't tell anyone else


I don’t think so. You have animus against me and could report a PM and get me banned since you’re not 18 yet.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 20, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> we can keep it a secret
> 
> I won't tell anyone else


JUST GO TO A WHOREHOUSE ON YOUR 18TH BIRTHDAY LIKE ME NIGGA


----------



## Gosick (Jan 20, 2020)

just make sure your willing to send over your "screening" info to the escort

2 forms of Photo ID or else your going to have to settle for black hookers with aids.

When are you turning 18?


Goblin said:


> JUST GO TO A WHOREHOUSE ON YOUR 18TH BIRTHDAY LIKE ME NIGGA


he lives in the u.s


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 20, 2020)

Gosick said:


> he lives in the u.s


Nevada


----------



## Gosick (Jan 20, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown 

come over to my place in the summer if your 18 by then. Ill pay for the escort, you can stay at my place for the week and fly back home. Ill cover all expenses aside from the flight tickets


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes comrade


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Legit.
> I paid 550 for one and it was great, they submit to you.


I would get a whole night of banging for that money here + plenty of money left


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 20, 2020)

good i guess


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Catawampus (Jan 20, 2020)

Goblin said:


> It was the same price for sex... I didn't want to fuck an escort to lose my virginity, I saw 4 hookers in total and still have my v card.


Mirin your self control ngl tbh


----------



## mikeock (Jan 20, 2020)

Escortceling is the most degrading act a man can do and will condemn him to long term mental imbalances


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Jan 21, 2020)

Only have one experience but it was fun as fuck would defo recommend for the price i paid. Wasnt a virgin and didnt do it for validation went out the night before with my boys and didnt pull so was horny as fuck. Think it was about £60 for half a hour only did it becuase wanted to fuck a Milf was a blonde polish milf 6.5-7/10 and looked slutty with big fake titts i sprayed my dick with some delay spray to get my moneys worth  and just nailed that bitch for 30 mins straight every position deep throated her sucked and fucked those big fake titts, stuck my thumb in her ass and then finished by wanking into her mouth shit was so fun ngl typing this makes me wanna do it again 🥴


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 21, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Why not worth? You can see that they do it for money and not because they r attracted to u. I felt like a loset afterwards.


I always knew, it wouldn't give a man sexual validation/self esteem to fuck an escort/hooker.

But in you case, it made you feel worse about yourself, and lowered your sense of self esteem??? (I always kinda assumed, it wouldn't affect a man his self esteem. I never done the escort/hooker thing in my life,but I have tought about it, I think I subconciously maybe always had the fear that I will feel bad/loser about myself if I do it)


mikeock said:


> Escortceling is the most degrading act a man can do and will condemn him to long term mental imbalances


theory or experience?


----------



## .👽. (Jan 21, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I always knew, it wouldn't give a man sexual validation/self esteem to fuck an escort/hooker.
> 
> But in you case, it made you feel worse about yourself, and lowered your sense of self esteem??? (I always kinda assumed, it wouldn't affect a man his self esteem. I never done the escort/hooker thing in my life,but I have tought about it, I think I subconciously maybe always had the fear that I will feel bad/loser about myself if I do it)
> 
> theory or experience?


It depends of what kind if a human you are. If you are just yolo living your life, than fuck it and fuck her.

If you are a holding something about yourself, like respecting, self worth etc, it could damage you. You kinda tell yourself that you are such a loser who even cant get something natural like sex while 15yo kiddos are getting it (in my case).

But if you can get sex easily its a different thing, then you can get Hookers j4f


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 21, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> It depends of what kind if a human you are. If you are just yolo living your life, than fuck it and fuck her.
> 
> If you are a holding something about yourself, like respecting, self worth etc, it could damage you. You kinda tell yourself that you are such a loser who even cant get something natural like sex while 15yo kiddos are getting it (in my case).
> 
> But if you can get sex easily its a different thing, then you can get Hookers j4f


Thanks.
I totally understand it. Good insights.


----------



## IndianJock (Feb 11, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Yeah. Its a brothel so ofc... they are strict on that I guess.
> 
> But when I saw an independant one, she didnt check my ID, I am pretty sure its legal to see a hooker here at 16 even.


What country?


Goblin said:


> Legit.
> I paid 550 for one and it was great, they submit to you.


Where did you find them?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 11, 2020)

IndianJock said:


> What country?
> 
> Where did you find them?


He’s from The Gambia


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 11, 2020)

*escorts are degenerate. 
i will never do that. 
the only sex worth having is that which expresses itself with mutual sexual attraction. 
jfl at escortcels have to cope with the reality that they are genetically inferior or so deranged that they cant attract a girl without financial incentives. the same goes for, betabuxx cope. 
the fact that a girl sleeps with a man for ulterior motives, whether it be financial or status based, will perpetually haunt the consciousness of an ugly male and therein, undermine the quality of the sexual connection. 
therefore, sex is not worth having if you are ugly. it is only worth having if you are chad*


----------



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> View attachment 236439
> 
> H-hey girl how much for suck







Hardest laugh I’ve had in a while.


----------



## john2 (Mar 21, 2020)

onnysk said:


> sex is sex, 95% of men pay with money in the end by going on dates/buying dinner and then still get cheated and divorced


You deserve a reddit gold for this statement. Absolutely correct. Spot on.

You can only escape this by being Chad. Other wise, escorts or gfs are the same thing and result in the same consequence.


----------



## DidntRead (Mar 21, 2020)

it's great


----------



## Feanor (Mar 21, 2020)

obligatory bumping ancient nate threads
@Short Ugly and Brown keep us updated hang in there bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 21, 2020)

john2 said:


> You deserve a reddit gold for this statement. Absolutely correct. Spot on.
> 
> You can only escape this by being Chad. Other wise, escorts or gfs are the same thing and result in the same consequence.


cope and cope


----------



## john2 (Mar 21, 2020)

The guy above (^) me (john2) is a massive coper.


----------



## onnysk (Mar 21, 2020)

john2 said:


> reddit gold


----------



## Deleted member 1277 (Mar 21, 2020)

In my experience having sex with an escort is a horrible experience, you get zero dopamine, i had sex with 5 escorts and i regret everytime


----------



## needsolution (Mar 21, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Then I caught an uber home and had lunch with my mother.


Beautiful and unexpected ending.


----------

